# Wow what a saw!



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congarts on the new saw.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

But Bert,
What was the investment?


----------



## sphere (Feb 6, 2010)

Mmmmm. I love the smell of cosmoline in the morning.

Good score.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice review..I will be interested to see how it performs down the road. I am thinking of picking up a bandsaw next, and I have been taking a hard look at this and the Rikon 14" deluxe model. So far with the exception of one person that got a bad unit, I haven't read any bad reviews on this saw!


----------



## Bert304 (Oct 29, 2009)

PineInTheAsh: The investment was the money I spent and the time reading all the reviews and figureing out what brand and model of bandsaw to buy


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrat's on your new BS…this one was one of my finalist as well and I finally chose the G0457 from Grizzly. I'm sure you will be very satisfied with the purchase, stay safe…BC


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new BS.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Big congratulations.

You're going to love that saw!


----------



## SteveinDC (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been using the same saw for a few months and find it a joy to use most of the time. For some blades I find that I have to let the tensioning screw out a long, long way, but it still works fine. Be sure to set the guides properly for every blade and you should find this a pretty accurate saw. This is not a top of the line saw, but we knew that when we looked at the price, right? In general I have been really very happy with it on a big variety of blades and cuts. Good enough for my garage workshop! Hope it brings you many years of good fun.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I too have been using this saw for about 9 mos… I LOVE it!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Excellent saw!! I use it all the time.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice buy!


----------



## dmorgantx (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw!

Thanks very much for taking the time to post this. I too and tetering on the edge of buying a new BS but am paralyzed in indecision. Of course this looks to be a great saw by most all accounts. Like "Brad Nailer" I've been looking at the Rikon along with the other Griz saws. The Rikon I've seen just enough negative reviews to be scared (see the video on Youtube with the wabbly wheels…).

I couldn't put the money together for the G0457 while it was on sale around Christmas and now I don't think I can with all of the discounts gone (used to be $795 and free shipping- now with shipping it would be around $1150). I'm very disappointed but eagerly awaiting the next round of specials. 

So in all likelyhood I'll end up with one of these too 

Did you per chance get the riser kit? If so- did you have an trouble installing?

Thanks again!


----------



## jasony (Dec 21, 2009)

Have that saw and love it. Stick a Timberline blade on it and it's like buttah. Buttah, I tell ya.


----------



## CanalboatJim (Oct 20, 2008)

Bert, I bought the same saw last winter and I love it. I had a terrible time attaching the four bolts that hold the saw to the base. I could only get one hand inside the base , so I kept dropping the washers and nuts. After several tries I remembered some rare earth magnetize had. I put a magnet on the head of the bolt magnetizing the whole thing. The washers were then attracted to the bolt, so I didn't have to hold them. After that I had it together in five minutes. My wife suggested I submit the idea to a magazine tip column. I did and they printed it and sent me a check for $150. I LOVE THIS SAW!


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I've had this saw for 5 years now. I have the 6" riser installed. The installation was a piece of cake. I use Timberwolf 1/2" 95% of the time since I don't do a lot of curves on it. If you take the time to tune it right, it cuts very nice 1/16th inch slices. My only complaint, and it's really not a huge issue is the weight. When pushing a tough board through, it does tend to tip slightly. I suppose some weight underneath would help on that. But the saw itself…fantastic. Cant beat the roller bearing guides and the price is definitely right. I did a lot of research too, and both before and after, this saw has consistently been chosen for best value by several magazines. It's the only Grizzly equipment I have, and I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Congrats!! You're gonna love your new saw!! I've had mine a few years, and it's a workhorse!!


----------



## Bert304 (Oct 29, 2009)

For the price I paid for it,( no discounts ). I could not afford the riser kit. I ordered some bandsaw blades from Rockler and a glueline rip blade and some other misc stuff to complete my projects. I did think about it but I have not had the need to resaw 12 inch material. I think one of the reasons I got the saw is the roller bearing guides. I found that roller bearing guides mostly on the high end saws. I had to wait until I got my taxes back. But this covers Christmass and my birthday presents from my wife and kids. I was thinking of putting some type of shelf on the bottom to add some weight


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

I got mine several years ago and I love it. It is a great saw!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Those are very nice band saws. Congrats…


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

"But this covers Christmass and my birthday presents from my wife and kids"

That don't work for me no more. If it did I would not get a present for at least 10 years….

Good review….


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

I got the same one 3 yrs ago 6" riser and all . No problems as of yet, when set up correctly can resaw laminate pieces very uniformly. Always keep a extra band blade handy. as they do break if you get to pushing
hard stuff it. I like it , good purchase an great addition for the shop. Easy set up out of box. Just follow instructions .


----------



## davo (Nov 23, 2009)

Ya'll are killin me with these cool tool purchases. Can't wait until I am ready. Good choice by the way.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

I've had my GO555 for over a year now. Encouraged by all these nice comments, I think I might just get it out of the box and set it up some day soon.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Congrats. I looked at that and the X version for a long time. I ended up with the Rikon due to larger motor, table and built in 13" resaw capacity. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have enjoyed my recent purchase.

dmorgantx: I saw that youtube video as well, however i did not have that issue. Even if you did, there are instructions on Rikons how to easily adjust the lower wheel to realign it properly.


----------



## dmorgantx (Dec 16, 2009)

Clarence- if not let me know and I'll come over there and take it off your hands for you!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I look forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have this saw as well and love it!


----------



## t2krookie (Feb 17, 2010)

Hehe, another echo to the band here. I've had this saw for going on 3 years or four, and it's been one of my most used tools. I havn't done any but a few small diameter resaws but with a bit of concrete in the base , it would handle much better.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bert, how's the saw preforming? What is the largest piece you can resaw? Have you had any trouble getting attachements and/or tires?


----------



## slimt (May 10, 2010)

I bought the same saw last fall at the grizzly sale at their Pa outlet it was quite a day my son and I plan to go back this fall.


----------

